# Radio console from the S/S HOPE/WHNJ



## ZUT444 (Jun 20, 2010)

I am in search of information (installation manuals, operation manuals) regarding Mackay Radio gear, circa 1959-1970. Chatham Marconi Maritime Center, Chatham, Cape Cod last year purchased what is purported to be the radio console from the *S/S HOPE/WHNJ*, hospital ship of renown. Proving that it actually was the HOPE's gear is very important to us, so if anyone has a clue how we might do that, please speak up. Our goal is to eventually rejuvenate the two transmitters and two receivers with hopes of acquiring the license needed to get it back into operation on M/F and H/F.


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

ZUT 444
Maybe try and advertise for the R/O's who served on that ship during that period of time, suspect they will know whether the gear is the ORIGINAL or otherwise.
Regarding the manuals, I do not have any at all for that gear, but would suggest looking for an EX ITT/MACKAY service engineer who may have kept some for a rainy day!
Wish you best of luck with your project of restoration of the gear . best wishes ftf


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

ZUT 444
Please send me a private email with model numbers etc of the tx's and rx's and I will ask around my colleagues to see if they have any at all. many thanks cheers 73's de ftf


----------



## ZUT444 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks FTF, I'll get back to you with that data. FYI I took the three transmitters out of the console yesterday in order to make the move from storage to our museum/learning center a bit easier. Most of the gear is 1959 vintage, but the H/F xmtr is 1971. Again. many thanks for your interest. I am a civilian watchstander for the U S Coast Guard and am currently on duty, so have to keep focused.


----------



## davereiser (Sep 28, 2012)

i have a photo from 1973 of the gear in operation with the operator, if you want it.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

This is in the gallery....

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle...348952/title/radio-operator26amp-3bqu/cat/530

David
+


----------



## OliverD (Aug 30, 2011)

*Thanks again.*

This afternoon, my wife and I had a chance to tour the Chatham Marconi Maritime Center, WCC, and we were really impressed by the restoration of the station, and the level of knowledge expressed by all of the staff. The radio gear that is reported to be from the SS Hope was on display, and is being restored well. It is a wonderful place to visit if you can, and it was great to hear how it was, back when, from those men who were there. 
A special thank you to Louis Masson for his wonderful explanation and demonstration of how radio teletype worked. I have read all about it, and I remember telegrams, but seeing the original equipment in action gives one a real appreciation for the technology of 75 or more years ago. 
Thanks again. Oliver Durand


----------



## k9ljb (Aug 17, 2012)

David, I enjoyed the picture of WHNJ very much. I was the ham radio operator on the Hope for the cruise to Tunisia in 1969. My rig was in the same radio room along the port wall. I ran a lot of phone patches. My call sign is still K9LJB. The regular RO was the late Mike Dow, whose ham radio call sign escapes me at the moment. My gear was a little smaller and newer. A Collins KWM-2 into a Henry 2K3 amplifier. The antenna was a Mosley TA-33 on one of the rear masts 125 feet above water-line. It was an absolute killer rig. My contacts in the states could hear me on 15 meters at least a half hour before they heard any European stations. I rarely ran the amplifier.


----------



## k9ljb (Aug 17, 2012)

*Update on WHNJ*

First, the R/O I mentioned was Mike Dow, K2MKR who has passed away.

Second, the Chatham museum is still looking for info to verify that the rig is actually the one from the Hope. If anyone has any ideas, they would appreciate some further assistance.


----------



## ZUT444 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks to everyone involved here with the WHNJ search. The photo does help us, but what we really need is someone with intricate knowledge of the console's idiosyncrasies. We do have considerable technical info regarding most of the parts, thanks, but always looking for more.
73 from old WCC

Bob R


----------



## ZUT444 (Jun 20, 2010)

AHA! From careful scrutiny of the photo we have determined to our satisfaction that we do, in fact, have the console from WHNJ! Matching the actual paint spills, tape residue, and certain other peculiarities has done the trick. Again, a huge THANK YOU to all involved. Now we have to re-do our presentation to give homage to the SS HOPE and her main means of long distance communication.


----------



## k9ljb (Aug 17, 2012)

*That's very good news, Bob.*

I'm glad to have had a small part in getting this fine equipment finally identified and associated with the fine ship that it served on. Well done!

73 K9LJB Roger


----------

